# CS3 - Verlauf pixelig



## schleckerbeck (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

arbeite derzeit unter CS3, und habe ein Problem: Wenn ich einen Verlauf erstelle ist der ziemlich pixelig. Hab als Beispiel mal nen Screenshot angefügt. Unter CS2 und CS hatte ich diese Probleme nicht.
An was könnte das liegen?

Danke,
sc.


----------



## Alexander Groß (27. Dezember 2007)

Stell mal die Vergrößerung auf 100% nicht 257%


Alex


----------

